
WeWork Isn’t Worth $47B Anymore, but Its Rent Bill Is - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-23/wework-isn-t-worth-47-billion-anymore-but-its-rent-bill-is
======
Cheyana
"As part of Neumann’s settlement, he’s said to get to name two members of an
expanded board of directors for WeWork. He will become a board observer and,
through that pair of appointments, contribute to steering the company."

Okay, I am not understanding this completely. The media has been pointing the
finger at Neumann for weeks now as the cause of the company's problems, but a
settlement includes allowing him to influence company decisions? Is it because
the company feels it's for their benefit or is there something else to it?

